# marinade, dry or liquid



## payne7744 (Dec 9, 2011)

i like the hi mountain dry mesquite, is there a liquid like that, or do i try and make one, or just live with the mess and time it takes to do 8 lbs of jerky? (its not that bad for good jerky) thanks.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmm...I didn't know there were jerky seasoning/cure mixes that didn't use water. I mix up my own recipes with Morton's Tender Quick cure and 3 - 4 ounces water per pound of sliced meat.

Eric


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm with Eric on this one and didn't know that there was any dry marinades for jerky. Heck try adding water to it and see if that make any difference. Heck what can you loss try a small batch.


----------



## payne7744 (Dec 10, 2011)

search  hi mountain they have a big following (dry). i wondered about adding water and even emailed the company but no response. what liquid marinade or make my own?


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 10, 2011)

Most use about a cup of water to 5 pounds of meat. I put the seasoning and cure in my small Ninja blender with about 3/4 of the water and wizz  it up good and pour over the meat and then take the rest of the water and spin to rinse the blender cup out. I have used one or 2 HM kits and I did the same thing, not sure if I was to add liquid or not I always had to others.

Little extra flavor enhancement use beef broth or stock for the liquid,

This little things works great for mixing the seasoning and liquid, I also use it when I make my own rubs it mixes thoroughly and breaks up the lumps in the brown sugar and everything else.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 12, 2011)

As the others said, you'll need some sort of liquid to help the cure adhere to the meat...if you  want to make the most of the taste of the seasoning you can use a very mild liquid that wont mess with your flavor much...a broth as SHTRDAVE stated like beef or chicken would be fine. 

you could also use a water/soy sauce mixture to make sure the mix is salty enough for curing


----------



## warriorsmoker (Dec 13, 2011)

I like liquid, 2/3 cup liquid smoke, 2/3 cup soy sauce, 1t. garlic salt, 1/2 heaping t. black pepper, 3T brown sugar, and 1/4t. cayene pepper.  This will do approx. 5-7lbs of sliced meat ( I always use my deer meat).  Soak for 24 hrs and then put in dehydrator or I have also done in my Danson smoker.


----------



## siletzspey (Jan 11, 2012)

I started doing jerky in a Big Chief with wet brines (Smokehouse), but then tried a dry brine (Hi-Country; will try Hi-Mountain next). The flavor of the dry brine was just as good if not better, and it was much easier to prep the jerky for smoking, including being able to go straight from fridged mixing bowl to air racks for quick pellicle formation. I also find the wet brines bleach the meat (that gray fiber look), but with dry the meat looks attractive going in, and a little better when done.

It was 30F outside when I did the last dry-brine batch, so I pulled the jerky from my heat-challenged Big Chief after 3 pans of wood, and finished things off in the oven.







--SiletzSpey


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 12, 2012)

I use the Hi Country Jerky seasonings and have had great success with them (both on the dehydrator and now the 30" MES). I've never added any liquid to them, but I have tweaked the amounts to get the flavor we want. I've done duck, goose, antelope, deer and elk and never any complaints but always requests for more! I have to agree with SiletzSpey about the ease of prep that comes with the dry seasonings.


----------



## alelover (Jan 12, 2012)

I use soy, worsty and coke. No water. Am I supposed to use water too?


----------

